# What about meat products....??



## Ash88 (Nov 2, 2008)

My hedgie is about 6 months old. She usually eats dog food biscuits and some apple for a treat..... she usually eats what she knows - it takes her a while to get use to something new.

I want to try and add some meat into her diet. I know that hedgies can eat chicken and turkey (if it's boiled with no seasoning) - but are there any other meat products that isn't harmful to them? 



Thanks!!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Chicken and turkey are main two. They shouldn't have pork or beef, they're both pretty fatty. However...I don't think she should be getting dog biscuits. Most of them are pretty hard, even when broken into pieces, and hedgies don't grow back teeth that are chipped or broken off.


----------



## Ash88 (Nov 2, 2008)

These dog biscuits are quite soft and are tiny - she can't seem to get enough! But I want to get her off it for a while.... try something new.

Great, thanks! I didn't think that beef & pork would be a good idea.... but just wanted to check


----------



## azyrios (Feb 2, 2009)

Just make sure the dog biscuits do not contain any preservatives, have a good protein %, and a lowish fat content. If your hedgie loves them, you can easily use them for socialization as long as they are appropriate for hedgie nutrition. 

As will all treats, everything in moderation. Some owners trick there hedgehogs into thinking a certain type of kibble is a treat, making them extremely easy and cheap hedgehogs for treats.

Vex was like this with natural balance, but after a few days he figured out it was just kibble and didn't spaz over it anymore.


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

They can have salmon or tuna, also--but it has to be fresh. Canned foods like that have too much salt, so you need to buy the actual fresh fish at the supermarket.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Wanting to add that my hedgie LOVES crab and fish. Both were steamed, and he just loved them. Had about 5 small piece of crab and 1 small piece of fish. No change in poop, and he is as healthy as ever. ^_^


----------

